# Prednisone and prednisolone any difference in them??



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi again....I was prescribed prednisone by my abroad clinic, 10 mg per day, but notice that the gp has given me prednisolone in the same dose.
Are they the same in strength and do they both do  the same thing?

Many thanks 
Love SHELLYJXXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

Yep exactly the same and same dose (more or less) Prednisone is a pro-drug and converts to prednisolone in the body via the liver. We only use prednisolone in the UK as why bother taking the pro-drug when you can just take the 'real' thing to begin with    Don't worry as they have exactly the same action on the body to suppress your immune system.

Good luck with treatment  

Maz x


----------

